# سفر الرؤيه



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

سفر الرؤيا 


*Map of the seven churches of Asia and the Isle of Patmos*




 


*يوحنا الحبيب فى جزيرة بطموس (رؤ 1 : 9-11)*



 

*فالتفت لأنظر الصوت الذى تكلم معى (رؤ 1 : 12)*



 
*أبن الأنسان وسط السبع مناير (رؤ 1 : 12-20)*




 
*نظرت واذا باب مفتوح فى السماء (رؤ 4 : 1)*




 
*واذا عرش موضوع فى السماء ... فى المنظر شبه الزمرد (رؤ 4 : 2-9)*




 
*يخرالأربعة والعشرون شيخا قدام الجالس على العرش...ويطرحون أكاليلهم(رؤ 4 : 10)*




 
*هوذا قد غلب الأسد ..... ليفتح السفر ويفك ختومه السبعة(رؤ5 : 5-14)*




 
*واذا فرس أبيض..فرس آخر احمر..واذا فرس اسود..واذا فرس أخضر(رؤ6 : 1-8)*


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

*رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله...فأعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا(رؤ9:6-11) *





*واذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت والشمس صارت سوداء ...والقمر صار كالدم(رؤ6 :12-17)*




 
*ورأيت ملاكا..معه ختم الله الحى ..قائلا لاتضروا الأرض حتى نختم عبيد الهنا على جباههم(رؤ7 :2-8)*




 
*وسمعت عدد المختومين مئه وأربعة وأربعين ألفا مختومين من كل سبط من بنى اسرائيل(رؤ7 :4-10)*




 
*ورأيت السبعة الملائكة الذين يقفون أمام الله وقد أعطوا سبعة أبواق (رؤ 8 :2)*




 
*ويل ويل للساكنين على الأرض من بقية أصوات أبواق الملائكة المزمعين أن يبوقوا (رؤ8 :6-13)*




 

*ثم رأيت ملاكا آخر نازلا من السماء متسربلا بسحابة وعلى رأسه قوس قزح (رؤ 10)*
*



* 

*هذان هما الزيتونتان و المنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض (رؤ 11 : 4)*


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

*وسمعوا صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا لهما أصعدا فصعدا الى السماء فى السحابة و نظرهما أعداؤهما (رؤ11: 12)*



 

*امرأة متسربلة بالشمس والقمر تحت رجليها...تنين عظيم أحمرله سبعة رؤوس(رؤ12)*



 

*وحدثت حرب فى السماء ميخائيل و ملائكته حاربوا التنين وحارب التنين وملائكته(رؤ 12: 7)*



 

*فأعطيت المرأة جناحى النسر العظيم لكى تطير الى البرية (رؤ 12 : 14)* 





*فأعانت الأرض المرأة وفتحت الأرض فمها وأبتلعت النهر الذى ألقاه التنين من فمه (رؤ12 :16)* 





*فرأيت وحشا طالعا من البحرله سبعة رؤوس ... ثم رأيت وحشا آخر طالعا من الأرض (رؤ 13)* 





*ثم رأيت آية أخرى ... سبعة ملائكة معهم السبع الضربات الأخيرة لأن بها أكمل غضب الله (رؤ 15) *





*وسمعت صوتا عظيما من الهيكل قائلا للسبعة الملائكة أمضوا وأسكبوا جامات غضب الله على الأرض(رؤ 16)* 





*فرأيت امرأة جالسة على وحش قرمزى مملوء اسماء تجديف له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون (رؤ 17)*


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

*ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة واذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب (19 :11) *





*وطرح الأثنين حيين الى بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت (رؤ19: 20) *





*ورأيت ملاكا نازلا من السماء معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده (رؤ 20 : 1)* 





*فقبض على التنين الحية القديمة... وقيده ألف سنة وطرحه فى الهاوية و أغلق عليه (رؤ 20 :2-3)* 





*ثم متى تمت الألف السنة يحل الشيطان من سجنه ويخرج ليضل الأمم الذين فى زوايا الأرض(رؤ 20: 7-8)*



 

*وأبليس الذى كان يضلهم طرح فى بحيرة النار و الكبريت (رؤ 20 : 10) *





*ثم رأيت عرشا عظيما أبيض و الجالس عليه الذى من وجهه هربت الأرض و السماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع(رؤ 20: 11) *





*وأنفتحت أسفار وأنفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب فى الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم(رؤ 20 :12)* 






*وكل من لم يوجد مكتوبا فى سفر الحياة طرح فى بحيرة النار (رؤ 20: 15)*
*



* 

*ثم جاء الى واحد من السبعة الملائكة... وأرانى المدينة العظيمة أوروشليم المقدسة (رؤ 21 :9-10) *


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

*وكان لها سور عظيم وعال وكان لها أثنى عشر بابا... وكل واحد من الأبواب كان من لؤلؤ (رؤ 21: 12-21)* 





*وأساسات سورالمدينة مزينة بكل حجر كريم*
*يشب..ياقوت أزرق..عقيق أبيض..زمرد ذبابى..جزع عقيقى..عقيق أحمر..زبرجد..زمرد سلقى..ياقوت أصفر..عقيق أخضر..أسمانجونى..جمشت*



 

*وأرانى نهرا صافيا من ماء حياة لامعا كبلور خارجا من عرش الله (رؤ 22 : 1)*


----------



## ><)))))*> (4 يونيو 2006)

*:new8: حلوة قوي الصور دية*


----------



## ++menooo++ (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## †gomana† (6 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده اخى العزيز*
*وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك*


----------



## GLADIATOR (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل و ربنا يعوض تعبك
بس انا ليا سوال هي لسةة للصور بقية و لا خلاص كدة؟


----------



## †gomana† (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا الصور كدة خلصت*
*شكرا ع مرورك وارجو لك استفادة قوية من السفر *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## أمين واصف (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جدع انت استغليت الصور اللى عندك دى صح و على فكرة انا اخذتهم كلهم على جهازى و اتمنى اشوف منك حاجة تانية


----------

